# Advice on book purchase



## Fletcher (Mar 26, 2005)

I've been thinking about buying either Pushing Yourself To Power by John Peterson or The Naked Warrior by Pavel Tsatsouline. If anyone has read either of these books, any feedback on them would be appreciated.

thanks,
Fletcher


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 26, 2005)

Read them both. I personally preferred Pavel's book. Also visited his site, and got a kettlebell. When I actually stick to the program, it's excellent for overall strength training and core development.

Can't go wrong with either, though, just for the record.

Regards,

Dave


----------



## dearnis.com (Mar 30, 2005)

I have had good results with Pavel's programs when I stick to them.  He has a new book, Beyond Bodybuilding (or something like that) which covers a lot more ground on both weighted and unweighted exercises.  
I integrated a lot of his concepts when I made a serious commitment to getting back into shape in Novermber; having lost 40+ pounds and over 10% bodyfat I think it was the right call.


----------



## Fletcher (Mar 30, 2005)

Thanks for the opinions. I'm looking for weight lifting tips since I don't want to spend the money for a gym membership or to buy my own weights, but unless I'm mistaken, both of these books are focused on using your own body weight to get into better shape. I'm already a pretty big guy so I just want to lose some fat, maybe get the muscle I already have to be more defined, and of course make my MA techniques more powerful. I also need to work a lot on me flexability, but I've already got Streching Scientifically ordered, so that will hopefully get me started on that path.

thanks,
Fletcher


----------



## bendajoe (Apr 1, 2005)

If you get a chance you should check out Charles Staley's Science of Martial Arts Training. Its an excellent book that deals with weightlifting and most anything that will help you develop in martial arts.  Also you can check out www.t-nation.com, its mostly a weightlifting site, but they have tons of great info on many different aspects of training.  I would personally recommend you read anything there by chad waterbury. There's my two cents.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Nov 11, 2005)

bendajoe said:
			
		

> If you get a chance you should check out Charles Staley's Science of Martial Arts Training. Its an excellent book that deals with weightlifting and most anything that will help you develop in martial arts. Also you can check out www.t-nation.com, its mostly a weightlifting site, but they have tons of great info on many different aspects of training. I would personally recommend you read anything there by chad waterbury. There's my two cents.


 
To bad this guy's account is closed he runs in the right net circles.  Chuck has some real good stuff out there and Pavel has excellent work to.  Can't swear by the other guy you mentioned though.

The Naked Warrior is considered one of his better works.


----------

